# New Beast



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Always wanted one of these...classic looks, fab drive....so took the plunge and got this little beauty.










Had it for a few weeks now as our "totally impractical second car" and it's a hoot...just love it.

Can't wait to get the hood down....hard top in the garage. Come on sun!

Anyone else got one?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Beltin!

Was gonna buy my mum's MX 3 off her when I was driveing. But due to my leg strength couln't get get up out of it - too low.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Why is it every time I see one of these a 50 something peroxide blond is driving it?

No offence ML

I've spoken about this with the 710 and she says that it's like when men of a certain vintage long to get on a motorbike for the 1st time in 30 years, she always wanted a sporty car but had to have something the kids could fit into, she tells me that in 10 years time she's having one as well!


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Wish I had enuff hair left to peroxide









Some mates have trotted out the "hairdresser's car" jibes.....a bit rich when one of them drives a Smart sports...

I see Clarkson gives the new Mk3 a big thumbs up...just doesn't have that oooooooooooooh factor IMHO

Had a couple of fishtails last night - the Mazzy can be a bit naughty at roundabouts etc...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've driven one. A 1.8Si I think it was called but I'm not sure. Great fun, quite nippy, heavy steering (no PAS) but you soon get used to that.

Have fun and enjoy it


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Well done, they are great fun.







A classic design, IMO it is one of those cars that is so cool it doesn't matter who is driving it. It was right from day one, in fact, I prefer your original to the slightly bloated older one.









Having just picked up a Mondeo today your pic has really cheered me up.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Are those the right wheels? they dont seem to fit the arches too well... you may want to check the tyre size or your speedo will be off - worth knowing when being followed by the cops - tho with smaller wheels you will be travelling slower than your indicated speed of course.

Ive driven all but the latest MX5 and whilst I know poeople love them I didnt get the MX5 thing... each to their own of course. I think it was all a bit civilised for me if you know what i mean... im a biker so prefer the Elise and Caterham etc. BTW Evo panned the new one so im not sure about Clarksons review.









The early MX5s have good spares backup and aftermarket parts now too so its a belter of a first classic car really...


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd wondered about the wheels too. Supplying garage reckon they're right (wasn't gonna argue as they are 4 brand new tyres). 1 previous lady owner - and judging from the absolute mint original state of the car - not into fiddling with the original spec. So perhaps the wheels are kosher. Will double check with Mazda Owner's Club.

The aftermarket/modding scene is v.lively. Next purchase will be some stylebars and a windblocker - just in case the sun ever shines again.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ISTR the early cars dont like huge wheels so if you do change you should take advice. My ex had her Mk2 Conran edition on 15s i think and it was fine but I was told 17s kill the handling...

Enjoy the car... someone did a turbo version ISTR.... probably scary but could have been fun! lol.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I vaguelly recall that the one I drove had wheels branded Minardi


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> I vaguelly recall that the one I drove had wheels branded Minardi


I'm talking b****x







I now recall that the wheels were Fondmetal, who once were Minardi sponsors


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure that tyre size will have that much effect on the speedo reading but wheel size will. I'd have thought that early MX5's would have had 13" or 14" wheels as standard. Those look like aftermarket wheels to me as the original alloys were sort of minilite styled

This is my "totally impractical second car" (and it really is totally impractical)







It's in the garage at the mo awaiting to be MOT'd


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Enjoy yourself, mad librarian! They're great handling cars, and modest wheel size just gives you more fun. Too much grip moves the "oo-er" moments to speeds you shouldn't enjoy on public roads. An ideal, reliable, great-handling sports car.


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Not sure that tyre size will have that much effect on the speedo reading but wheel size will. I'd have thought that early MX5's would have had 13" or 14" wheels as standard. Those look like aftermarket wheels to me as the original alloys were sort of minilite styled
> 
> This is my "totally impractical second car" (and it really is totally impractical)
> 
> ...


They're 14" wheels on a 1997 Mk1 - Mx5 fiends seem to agree that above 15" can be problematic on the Mk1's. Will stick with these as the handling seems fine to me.

Now, your beast is a proper beast...!!!



oldfogey said:


> Enjoy yourself, mad librarian! They're great handling cars, and modest wheel size just gives you more fun. Too much grip moves the "oo-er" moments to speeds you shouldn't enjoy on public roads. An ideal, reliable, great-handling sports car.


Thanks OldFogey - I'm loving the car - it's a liberation compared to the staidness of my Passat. The missus won't drive the VW anymore - the Mazzy is "hers"......she reckons.....delusionally.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I looked at one of these Mazda's as I was looking for a "fun" car as the wife has a Ka (Shopping Trolly)









I thought the Mazda was a bit small, I needed something faster so got a 2-seater "Beast" with 19" wheels at the back and 18" at the front and a 3.2 Litre V6.
















If the wife and kids want to go out they can go in the Ka.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I thought the Mazda was a bit small, I needed something faster so got a 2-seater "Beast" with 19" wheels at the back and 18" at the front and a 3.2 Litre V6.


Sounds fun Roy - not sure what it is though as I thought you'd got a Celica & they don't have a 3.2 V6 do they - is it an Alfa by any chance, or maybe an Audi TT? Also if you've got different diameter wheels front & back then I hope you don't get a puncture - what size is the spare?! Or is your TISC (Totally Impractical Second Car) like my TISC in that it doesn't actually have a spare? In which case we're both totally f*c*ed if we get punctures


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Roy, Chrysler Crossfire? And I can join in the no spare camp, too.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sold the Celica Paul, it was just too slow but I loved it.









There is no spare wheel just a tyre inflation kit.







Not that I have time to go anywhere anyway.

It is a Crossfire.

I have not had a holiday in 15 years, never been abroad, work 364 days a year.

The car in no way makes up for this but does make me happy to look at it.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice car, Roy. Coupe or convertible? Trust a Yorkshireman to buy a Mercedes clothed in more attractive clothes with a lower price.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> Nice car, Roy. Coupe or convertible? Trust a Yorkshireman to buy a Mercedes clothed in more attractive clothes with a lower price.....


Coupe, I don't have enough hair for a convertable.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds good Roy - I don't even have a tyre inflation kit (will have to get one obviously!).

I haven't been abroad/had a proper holiday in ages either but I'm thinking of going somewhere in the Audi this year - went to Scotland in the Lancia a couple of years ago (which was great fun) so was thinking of going t'other way this year and heading off to Cornwall.

Enjoy the Crossfire


----------

